# Pic of my firemouth



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I took a bunch of pics testing out some of the settings on my new SB800 flash. Camera is a Nikon D70 w/ a Nikon AF-S 18-70 lens. Unfortunately, this is the only one that I felt was decent. Everything else came out a bit more washed out than I would have liked. Still trying and learning though.

-Charlie


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a great pic, especially for just learning the camera. Definitely looks like he's posing for the shot.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Took a couple more shots.










This one is getting beat up. I got a group of 6 juveniles to try to get a pair or 2 to form. Funny thing is, this one is one of the bigger ones in the tank so I never really see it being attacked but it seems like the fins are getting more ragged every day. I'll keep an eye on it but I may have to quarantine it or find a new home for it if it gets worse.










Finally got a pic of one of my Giant Danios. They really do have some beautiful color to them.

-Charlie


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great pic of the danio! They move so fast it's hard to get them in focus much less showing their colors.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Are you sure that ragged tail isn't due to finrot?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

No. I've considered that possibility as well. I've been keeping an eye on it. Doesn't seem to be getting any worse. If it does, I'll pull him from the tank and try some melafix.

-Charlie


----------

